
Show HN: CodeBERT Detecting Wrong Comment and Code Association - rcshubhadeep
https://youtu.be/oDqW1JHmaYY
======
rcshubhadeep
Hello All,

Here is our first demo showing first version of our model detecting docstring
and function association.

If you want to know more please visit - [https://github.com/autosoft-dev/code-
bert](https://github.com/autosoft-dev/code-bert)

Please share your feedback. We are really keen on understanding how can we
help developers.

Being Senior Developers, we want to give back to the amazing community.

